# Mehrere Mikrofone zu "einem verschmelzen"



## Matze (5. November 2010)

Hallo.

Mein einer Onkel ist nach Spanien gezogen und ab und zu reden wir deshalb über Skype miteinander, ist einfach billiger. Vor kurzem war meine ganze Familie mit im Zimmer um mit ihm zu sprechen. Dabei war es irgendwie lästig immer das Mikrofon herumreichen zu müssen. Da kam bei mir die Frage auf: Ist es möglich, mehrere Mikrofone im Raum zu verteilen und sie dann quasie als eines zu benutzen? Das beispielswiese Person A in ein Mikrofon spricht und Person B in ein anderes und am Ende kommt ein Eingangssignal heraus, wie als hätten beide Personen ein einziges Mic benutzt?
Wenn ja, was würde man dazu benötigen?


----------



## PC Heini (5. November 2010)

Grüss Dich

Ohne dass ich jetzt der grosse Tontechniker wäre, würde ich mal hier nachsehen; http://www.mymusictools.com/de/download/mixen/
Vlt ist was brauchbares dabei. 
Ansonsten bräuchtest Du einen Tonmixer. 
Irgendwo habe ich noch ne Doitschaltung rumliegen, wo man unzählige Kanäle auf einen bringt. 
Müsste ich aber suchen 
Hoffe, dass Dir der Link vlt schon hilft.


----------



## Matze (5. November 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.

Was bräuchte man da für Hadware? Schließlich kann man doch in Skype nur einnen Mic-Eingang auswählen.


----------



## PC Heini (5. November 2010)

Eben, daher muss ich die Doit Schaltung vom Mischer hervorsuchen. Das kann bei meiner Datensammlung ne Weile Dauern.
Eigentlich ists einfach. Aber mit Bild besser verständlich.
Vlt meldet sich noch wer, der das besser erklären kann als ich.
Ich fang mal an zu suchen.


----------

